# Kobe's left hand



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LMAO at Kobe imitating Shaq's left hand stare tonight after he made the tough and-1 layup tonight!! Someone's gotta find at least a pic of that!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :laugh: 

That is my all time favourite gesture in the NBA!!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Kobe should be banned. This is definitely baiting.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

That is unbelievably classic.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> That is unbelievably classic.


oh c'mon Lebron imitated the Shaq Gorilla Walk before! And I remember people duplicating things like QRich/DMiles' double head fist and Mutumbo's finger wag. I'm no big fan of Kobe but I see nothing wrong with that


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Did Shaq invent the left hand stare during that Nets game last season or was that something he did in Orlando?


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

ahaha! but shaq talks to his left hand :laugh:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

shaq didnt invent all that... i seen Horace Grant do it back in 92 wit the bulls


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Here is the man who invented the infamous hand:

http://digthatsucka.tripod.com/










I'm sure Shaq also stole the phase "Can you dig it" from him too


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aww man, Booker T, Shaq and Kobe, six degrees of digging it sucka. :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Did Shaq invent the left hand stare during that Nets game last season or was that something he did in Orlando?


I don't know but that **** he did last year was hilarious. He was doing it for a good minute and then PJ told him to knock it off. :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shaq's been doing that left hand thing for 3 years or so now. I'm glad Kobe did that, it would be great if he showed more personality.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah, that was awesome. Would love to see Kobe show a little more of his personality, I understand that he has matured a lot and isn't as "cocky" so-to-speak as before but I'd sure love to see more fire out of him.

Regardless, he's playing amazing basketball right now. I'm looking forward to him getting healthy and putting this team in a better position in terms of a top 5-6 playoff spot.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>
> I'm sure Shaq also stole the phase "Can you dig it" from him too


Harlem Heat was the **** back in the day...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah they should have a club "what to do with your hands"


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone have a video of that lay up and the stare/???
Would really like to see it

THanks


----------

